# Emersed Tank 2 new pics



## Derek Tweedie (2 Sep 2011)

This is my first Journal so please bear with me.I found an old show jar lying in the shed the other day so I thought I would try and grow some plants emersed which can be used in a later setup. The tank measures 8x6x6" 






I'm going to be using general garden compost to grow some Lilaeopsis brasiliensis and also some Hydrocotyle verticillata. I will post some pics once they are in the tank. 

Any advice would be greatly apperciated.


----------



## Tom (2 Sep 2011)

*Re: First attempt at emersed plants*

Hi Derek, that's a nice little tank for emersed growing. Is that a sliding lid? That will be useful. For the first few days it might help to keep it closed, but then you can gradually open it and lower the humidity slightly. 

If you can, I would suggest using a substrate like Amazonia, Flora Base or Fluval Stratum. I've found things grow so much faster than in regular soil. It will work either way though. 

When watering it, don't allow any standing water. The soil should be wet, but not flooded in my experience. That will stop algae growth. 

Will you be using window light?

Tom


----------



## Derek Tweedie (2 Sep 2011)

*Re: First attempt at emersed plants*

Yup its got a sliding lid. I wont be using a light but it will be placed near a window. Would you recommend using a spray bottle for watering. I also got some Anubius coffeefolia which i might try to grow aswell.


----------



## Tom (2 Sep 2011)

*Re: First attempt at emersed plants*

I haven't worried about spraying them, just occasionally syringing some water into the substrate. With the lid on, you will rarely need to do this.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (2 Sep 2011)

*Re: First attempt at emersed plants*

Well that's the plants in.





Just normal compost Tom   





That's the Anubius Coffeefolia planted in the middle to make a sort of centre piece.





That's the Hydrocotyle Verticillata around the base of the Anubius and the Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis at the edges. I have a mental picture in my head of how I want it to look but not got a clue if it will turn out.

Tom how do I know if there is enough humidity in the tank. I moistened the soil so the new plants take root. So fingers crossed from here on in.


----------



## Tom (2 Sep 2011)

*Re: First attempt at emersed plants*

I'm just wondering if that's enough substrate. I gave mine 2-4" depth, and they've used all of it for rooting from what I can see. 

I would try it a bit wetter than that too. Needs to be well soaked initially I found, but not flooded. Keep the lid all but closed to start with, and you should see condensation on the glass after a time. Especially if on a windowsill in sunlight. 

I had trouble with Anubias, in that they went a tad crispy. It may be that it would send out new leaves that are better suited to the lack of water.

Tom


----------



## Derek Tweedie (3 Sep 2011)

*Re: First attempt at emersed plants*

I added a bit more soil today and also a wee bit more water as you suggested. I noticed this morning that condensation was on the glass which is a good sign.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (9 Sep 2011)

*Re: First attempt at emersed plants*

Well a week on and not much to report. I took out the Anubius Coffeefolia and put it in my rescaped tank( Pics to follow in a new journal). I have seen new shoots coming out of the Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis so something is working.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (18 Sep 2011)

*Emersed Tank new pics*

Thought I would add some new photos for you guys. I have a question about my Hydrocotyle it has new leaves on it but I am wondering if they will get any taller. 



Here's a pic to show you.
Thought I would post some shots of my new shoots aswell.


----------



## JohnC (18 Sep 2011)

*Re: First attempt at emersed plants*

very cool.

i got a number of books on Terrariums for my birthday and have been slowly building up spare ADA like jars to try some Wabi's in. It's always interesting to see how plants I'm so used to seeing in aquariums grow emersed.

best regards,
John


----------



## Derek Tweedie (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: Emersed Tank new pics*

Another week gone by and I have decided to move some of the plants before they get to established. I have added a small bit of wood with a wee bit Xmas moss on it to see if that will grow.




Its still early days yet but I hope it will all grow the way I want it to.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: Emersed Tank new pics*

As you can see in my last post I have added a bit wood with some Xmas moss on it. Since then I have added a lot more to it and tied it to the wood. But the question I have is how do I keep it from drying out? Currently I dip it in the tank every second day to keep it moist,but I don't want to keep doing as it will disrupt the scape in the long term. I don't really want to add more water to substrate and run the risk of getting algae. Any suggestions?


----------



## dw1305 (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: Emersed Tank moss question*

Hi all,


> But the question I have is how do I keep it from drying out?


 It should stay damp if the lid is sealed, if it isn't and you don't want to/can't seal it, you can either use an ultrasonic fogger (you can buy these for vivaria etc) or you can just spray it with RO/rain/tank water via a plant sprayer (Wilkinsons or similar do these for a couple of quid).

Cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (30 Sep 2011)

*Emersed Tank moss question*

One word about the fogger, do not leave it on for too long, some plants melt with too much humidity.  

Spray once or twice a day and you should be fine.


.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: Emersed Tank moss question*

Cheers for the tips guys gonna look out a spray bottle.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: Emersed Tank moss question*

Got a couple of new pics for you guys. things seem to be growing well.



Took the lid off to show the Hydrocotyle growth.


All comments tips welcome.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (10 Oct 2011)

Looking good. Perhaps something up the back? Harigrass perhaps?


----------



## Tom (10 Oct 2011)

Moss is looking good Derek! I want to try some in my Gecko viv, but I'm not sure if it's going to be wet enough (85% humidity though)


----------



## Derek Tweedie (10 Oct 2011)

Thanks guys the moss is going well apart from the sticky up bit of the wood, it has turned brown but there is some small green bits left. I think that they must be near the clumps at the bottom and getting moisture that way. Have to say that im pleased with this,its my first time at trying emersed growing.


----------



## schruz (14 Nov 2011)

Very nice Derek. The hydro looks amazing! Why dont you add some lights to your setup? In my emersed setup 40 watts are lighting a 20 l tank and growth is madly dense. Check it out if you have some time, there's links to it in my sig.


----------



## brownmoth (26 Nov 2011)

With Xmas moss in a terrestrial environment, I've found that a clump will first cling to the damp wood, and then take time before raising up new 'branches'. I have pieces dotted around a vertical paludarium and as long as they're watered every couple of days they seem to do well, having said that, the sumatran driftwood they cover generally stays moist. 
Perhaps obviously, the more access to water and light it has, the better it thrives (within reason).

Edit: I forgot to mention, my enclosure also gets extra ventilation via computer fan for 10 minutes - 3 times a day.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (8 Dec 2011)

Hey guys been away for a while so I thought I would add a few new photos for you guys. The Hydrocoytle has went a bit mad but all seems to be growing good.


----------



## mitchelllawson (17 Dec 2011)

Anymore updates?


----------

